# Penn Plax Cascade Canister Filter 1000, reviews?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying it as my first canister filter, heard some good thigns online, wanted to know what any of you thought!

thanks.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I had one for a while. Not a bad filter, I had some bypass with mine
which was fixed by stuffing floss in the sides between the basket and the wall of the can.
Flow was decent and it did my 29 gallon justice.
I wouldn't carry this can by the handle it felt very cheap so always hold from the bottom. 
The kit comes with a spraybar and a diffuser and all tubbing and hardware is black which I really liked.
It was a little loud for my taste so I decided to buy an Eheim and never looked back.
All the hype with Eheim is true in my book.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I tried an Eheim 2213 classic in a new set up and as mott said the hype is worth. I added the upgraded intake and output tubes and it is so quiet. Should do your 20 gal with ease.


----------

